# hi everyone



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, I'm new here and would love to make some more martial art friends. I do many weapons and study many martial arts. Write me!


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi blackbeltedbeauty, welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2004)

returning the greetings...welcome...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome Blackbeltbeauty~!

Tell us more about yourself~!  This is a great Board 

~Tess


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 14, 2004)

Well Tess, I'm a 1st dan in taekwondo. I am now taking Jeet Kune Do under my sensei/boyfriend Michael Stimmler. My weapons are the bo staff, sai, Chinese fans, and the 9 section whip chain. I also made up my own art which I named guey lee (fabulously beautiful in Chinese) which is mainly an art of self expression through weapons dance.I plan to learn animal kung fu and Ninjutsu soon as well. artyon:


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2004)

Blackbeltbeauty.

                      Greetings..Train Hard and Stay Safe....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard! artyon:


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 20, 2004)

Greetings Triple B! Making your own art huh? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 20, 2004)

On behalf of the Admin/Mod team _*WELCOME*_ to MartialTalk!  We look forward to hearing from you.


   -Michael


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 20, 2004)

Welkom-n-thtuuff


----------



## Angelusmortis (Sep 20, 2004)

Heya mate, I'm a noob here too, so far so good, train hard - fight easy.


----------



## Ito-okita (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey there fellow newbie  Do you have some picture of your own style ?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 20, 2004)

Bienvenidos! ("Welcome" in Spanish)  Hope you enjoy it here; there are a lot of friendly people and a lot of forums in which to participate.  I usually check everyday under "new posts" and see what's there....


----------



## SMP (Sep 20, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 21, 2004)

Welocme to the board.  This place is the premier martial arts site on the web.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome, BBB!


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome :asian:


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome Tess,


It's wonderful to see all the JKD people on this site.. never have I seen so many! Most all dedicated JKD people eventually add their own techniques/moves or concepts.. I have several unique aspects to my JKD that I have never seen other JKD people demonstrate.. it goes with the territory.. we should grow and adapt and innovate! Again, welcome, and keep training hard and smart, and read and take a long break and then later RE-read everything Bruce wrote, especially..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jeet Kune Do, Bruce Lee's commentaries on the martial way [Edited by John Little]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Art of Expressing the Human Body [Compiled and Edited by John Little]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tao of Jeet Kune Do by Bruce Lee
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bruce Lee's Fighting methods [a series by Bruce Lee]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ALSO recommended:

The Way of the Warrior, The Paradox of the Martial Arts [By Howard Reid and Michael Croucher, a compilation of the major arts of the world and their unique aspects.. we JKD people study all arts we may encounter in order to counter them  ]

AND:
The Book of Five Rings, by Miyamoto Musashi, a Samurai from 350+ years ago gives his wisdom on personal combat.. he, like the famous Scottish Highlander Rob Roy [one of my relations  ] killed over 60 men in one on one combats/duels, well into his "old age".


Try to meditate on the concepts of interception and destructions and you'll possibly at some point be able to fight outside your weight class and even gender. It's quite a surprise when your average attacker runs into a capable JKD person. let's just say it can be shocking


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 8, 2005)

Uhh.. I'm Tess 

Blackbeltedbeauty is Rebecca .

I'm a Kenpoist.. is there another Tess around


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 8, 2005)

Ooops, sorry to both but I can't edit the post now


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi and welcome


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 10, 2005)

Very impessive well Hello and welcome


----------

